# How many chihuahua's do you have?



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

You can't have just one, I have 5. 
View attachment 31610



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! I have 2


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

What an adorable gang! When I got Frodo at the beginning of the summer, I had no idea of getting another. Only two months later, I decided he needed company, so got Florrie. At the moment 2 feels like a good number, but in the future, who knows? I'm ruling nothing out.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I currently have three....


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Your chi's are so cute! Thats awesome you got them all to stay still for the pic! I cant even get my two to hold still or a pic together. ugh.. but anyways, I have two chi's  I do plan to have a 3rd..I just feel like with two, my little chi family isnt complete. I want a long haired chocolate merle chihuahua and I will get one! Lol...but its just a matter of time and finding the right chi


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

You have 5 good looking Chi's. I have one...so far...my little Ike.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Your babies are so cute! I only have one chihuahua right now. An eight month old, long hair male named Cairo. Cai for short. I wouldn't mind getting another one in a few years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

I have six. I love everyone dearly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I have 5 at the moment


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That pic is awesome!

I only have one right now, but number two will inevitably be joining our family when the time is right. They're like potato chips, you can't just have one!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We only have Jaxx but eventually we will add a little sister for him. I am just waiting until I find the one that pulls at my heart strings and says she belongs to us.


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

One, though desperate for another. They really are infectious! If I could clone Milo's temperment I'd get another in a second!


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have 1 which is Roxy. I did have 2, at one point her name was Bella and I gave her to my grandma so her Chihuahua can have a playmate.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, that pic just made me smile!! Would love to know their names. I just have Lulu.


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

How did you get all five to sit still for a picture? I have just one for now, Habanero or Habby. Someday i would like another but for now Habby is my only fur baby.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks, they are my babies their names are (from left to right) Callie (mom) Chico (dad) and their kids Emilio & Chasidy, and are newest addition Chester he is Chasidy's man, it was love at first sight. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

They are really photographic, they love getting their picture taken
Chester & Chasidy
View attachment 31730


Chasidy 
View attachment 31738



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I have two! Then I joined this forum and kept looking at everyone's pictures and I started looking at everyone's new puppies and I wanted another one. So Lupita now has a little sister. DD(devil dog) has been an experience! As sweet and calm as Lupita is, DD is total opposite. But she sure is just too cute!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I have 3 chis, you definately cant have just one!! They are too cute and easy to maintain. All my chis are less than half the work I put into my husbands english bulldog!! I want a fourth one but not anytime time soon!! Maybe in a couple years, I love my babies!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's such a great picture! How you've managed to line them up side by side like that is very impressive. 

I only have one right now, but I'm planning to get a second one soon. I agree, one isn't enough! My previous chi Coco died a few months ago and she left such a big hole in our lives, we feel like we need at least 2 to make up for her absence!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I have just the one.


----------



## Bridget71 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have two girls.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

3 little monkeys (I'd never have just one--they need a companion.) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I have six...all girls.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

2 full and one mixed. But oh my I want another!!


----------



## pacco-chi (Aug 19, 2013)

I have 2 boyz. Pacco and tikki

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

None yet.....BUT.....my Master Plan is to get one this autumn (hubby is insisting on a puppy as he worries that a rescued adult might attack George Cat :scratch: ) then once Neil is completely and madly in love with our gorgeous wee girl and realises just HOW fabulous chi's are, then get in touch with breed rescue and *ahem* get another one or *cough* two   I think three will be a nice number :coolwink: 

Though if I get the chance to have more.....


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 3 Chis and a half Chi / half Cairn terrier! I would have a dozen if I had more free time.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

That's awesome, I love hearing everyone's story. Getting all my babies to all pose and look at the camera takes about a half an hour and some luck. Lol
It's amazing how smart chi's really are 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vivian (Mar 24, 2011)

Right now I have 12 chis, a bassett hound, a boston terrier, and a mutt. All are rescued Moms and their pups which didn't find homes. I have many pics, but none with all of them together. I certainly have my hands full but the time and expense is so worth it. I'm new here and not sure how to upload pics. Maybe share some later.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww, they are an adorable bunch, and that's such a great pic! We have 2 chihuahuas, both adopted from local shelters: Chica, a fawn short-haired chi we adopted a year and a half ago and Ella, a black & white long-haired chi we adopted 9 months ago. I had no idea how awesome chihuahuas were until we were blessed with ours, but now I am completely smitten.


----------



## DeloresNesmith (Sep 9, 2013)

currently i have only 2 chihuahuas with me


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

One chi. However, i have two puggles and a lab mix 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I have one Chi but I believe I will be getting another soon Baby Girl needs a Playmate


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

i have 4 and thats enough for me to handle


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

I have 2 chi`s and 1 Yorkie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol they are like potato chips. I have 4


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

IKR

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

TinaGirl said:


> IKR
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have one chi and a bichon freis who was a stray.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

I just love seeing pictures of everyone's beautiful Chi babies. :love4: I have two beautiful little girls. I just wish I could get them to hold still long enough to get a picture of something besides close~ups of noses or distant & blurry shots of hind~ends! LOL! I'd love to show them off to those who really appreciate the cuteness of Chi. Oh well, maybe one day. :foxes_13:


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

I love to see pictures of everybody chi too .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I only have one.


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

I have 4 can't imagine life without them
View attachment 33266



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

You have a beautiful fur family. They are so well trained to sit together for a photo. 

I have two chis, Bella and Lina, and they keep me on my toes. Both of them are Daddy's little girls and spoiled rotten by my husband and me.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

I've got 3! We started with one male, and decided he needed a playmate. So, we ended up with another male. We have decided not to have human children, and I desperately needed a "daughter" so now we have our little girl too. I feel like our little family is now complete.

[URL="[/URL]


----------

